
Show HN: Hook up your Keybow macropad to my drag-and-drop automation software - robinhartley94
https://numpadsuperpowers.com/blog-posts/pimoroni-keybow-control-numpad-superpowers.html
======
robinhartley94
Hey, Robin here - the OP. Happy to answer any questions you might have about
the software, hooking it up to your existing equipment, and whether it's
applicable to your particular use-case.

